# Information



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Pulled Over? Use These Tips To Get Out Of A Ticket*








Scott Wahle 
Reporting

_(WBZ)_ _BOSTON_ You see the police car lights flashing behind you. What flashes through your mind? Perhaps "Will I get a ticket? Or "How can i get out of it?" WBZ's Scott Wahle has advice on how you might drive away with just a warning.

You know the sinking feeling - the pullover - the long wait in your car...and then those dreaded words.

"License and registration."

At that moment is your fate sealed? Or is there something you can do to get a warning instead of a ticket?

A few drivers offered this advice on how to get out of a ticket:

"I just apologized," one driver said.

"My husband says it's because I'm a woman, but I don't think that's true," another said.

"I wouldn't try to talk him out of it, I admit it," another driver said.

Trooper Larry Keily of the Massachusetts State Police said: "Troopers have a very large inordinate amount of discretion"

Full Story and Video: http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_040203742.html


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Saw it...most of the article is sound advice, except for Trooper Keily's bizarre comment about "Troopers have a very large inordinate amount of discretion"....???? Not sure what he means by that.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I'll give some more sound advice:

When I come to window refrain from using phrases such as:
"What the f- trooper, I didn't do anything wrong. _Go find some real criminals_." 
"Dude... HIDE THE BEER CAN!!!" (with the window open) 
"My bestfriend's sister's cousin's is a state trooper, that's why I have all the stickers"

Also, before you go speeding down the road and breaking all sorts of traffic laws:
- Be sure to *remove *all drugs and/or paraphernalia from your car. I might not find it, but the Kilo unit I just called will! :razz:
- Try not fall out of the seat onto the ground when I open the door.

On a personal note, I cannot believe wbz wasted a whole article on this. If you haven't figure that stuff out (not being rude, not swearing, being polite.. etc) than you deserve whatever the officer gives you.
</IMG>


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The best one I heard was the other night, sitting by the side of the road providing lights for a department tow, this car goes by in the opposite direction 20 over.

I go after him and hit the lights, he takes his time pulling over. When I walk up to the window the first words out of his mouth before I say a word is.... *"Don't even fucking tell me you got me on radar, your ass wasn't even in the car"*  oh boy here we go I thought....

I quickly advise him to check the attitude and get his information. While I am writing the cite the 23 page KQ comes back (big surprise).

I hand him the cite, he looks at it and chuckles and says your easier than the guy that got me last night....

I can't wait for the judges appeal......


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I still say Chris Rock gives the best advice.





=


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

At least this article did not post "Do not admit what you did wrong, the police officer will hold it against you in court." Have any of you ever used this in court? Well, Judge, I just figured I would pull him over because I was bored, but he told me he was doing 50 in a 35, so I cut him some paper?

If you can admit you messed up, more likely you won't do it again- that was my play, at least.


----------

